# Case IH 895 Hydraulic problems



## texasfarmboy (Nov 13, 2011)

Ok so I noticed the 3 pt acting a bit sluggish. One guy said change your filter and fluid. Looked it up and it holds 9 gals. Ok, so pulled the plug and got 5 gals of bad milk, it was light brown. I knew it had to be holding more so I let it drain for a week. Still got right at 5 gals. So, changed the filter, poured in 10 gals of fluid. No steering, no lift and after running about 10 minutes, light brown milk is coming out of dipstick hole. So, what do I do next?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello texasfarmboy, welcome to the forum.

Most likely there are some cavities with drain plugs that you missed, and you may have a plugged suction screen. Right now you are way over full, and your pump has stopped working.
You need an Operators manual to show how to change fluid and clean suction screen. Check internet sources, ebay has a used operator's manual for $38.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

suction screen is more than likely obstructed, not sure about the number of drain locations


----------



## texasfarmboy (Nov 13, 2011)

Will check it out thanks


----------



## valtrakid89 (Jul 2, 2017)

www.classictractors.co.uk or www.agrimanuels.com will possibly have them


----------



## texasfarmboy (Nov 13, 2011)

Had to move it today, have done nothing, besides being sluggish, it all worked. ?????


----------



## Gavin Worthy (Nov 5, 2017)

895s Don't have a seperate suction screen. Oil is sucked directly through the main filter mounted to the MCV (multiple control valve) There are a few drain plugs and removal of the draw bar may be required to access them. If your oil was milky chances are your pump is worn and this can make it hard to gain hydraulics after a filter and oil change, as stated before it has to suck the oil into the filter before the pump is primed and they are a large filter and this can take minutes sometimes. 3200's and 4200's are renowned for this on a regular service. I would suggest draining the oil again finding all drain plugs, even the one on the MFD drop box(you will have to remove the bash guard that protects the oil pipe) and refiling it with new oil. Overfilling it will help the pump sucking up the oil but 10 to 12 gals is plenty more than enough.


----------

